

Safari Leaves Chrome and Firefox in the Dust - skavish
http://blog.animatron.com/2015/03/11/safari-leaves-chrome-and-firefox-in-the-dust/

======
smt88
Accurate title: our Safari users have faster load times than Chrome or Firefox
users.

And the author's theory that they're wealthier, have better access to high-
speed internet, and/or have newer machines is probably enough to explain it.

~~~
skavish
I could not actually find any such differences when doing segmentation by geo
location. So I don't think that's enough to explain it.

------
failfailfail
Fail fail fail Safari doesn't support navigation timing api, you are not
comparing apples with apples, just showing off the failings in your analytics
provider.

~~~
skavish
hmm, it seems to work just fine. why do you think it is not supported?

~~~
skavish
safari 8 supports it: [http://caniuse.com/#feat=nav-
timing](http://caniuse.com/#feat=nav-timing)

------
shellyf
cage match: Safari and Chrome!

